# CUSTOM SKI POLES.



## DCpossum (Nov 15, 2006)

yeah right, who needs custom ski poles. well they are a good bit different from anyother poles out there. The lowers are carbon fiber. Uppers are hand carved laminated wood. Durrable buggers.


----------

